# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Yeast reactor problems



## bozistheboss (Aug 4, 2005)

I can't seem to get my yeast reactor to output very well. I have the Hagen CO2 thing, but I'm trying to use my own recipe for the actual yeast reaction, as opposed to paying a ton for 3 packets of their stuff. 

However, for the past week or so, I can't get the mixture to output for more than 24 hours or so. 

If someone who uses a yeast reactor could tell me what ingredients in what proportions they use in their reactor, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

use the recommended amount of sugar that hagen says to use. then add 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of yeast. then add water up to the line. that should get you a ton of co2.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ditch everything. About the only item I would savor is the diffuser ladder. Everything else can go into the shelf. And I say this from my own experience.

Instead, use the Nyberg Method, which I have been advocating for a long time now. It not only gives you a higher output, it also has the longer duration. And most of all, it is dirt cheap!

Recipe***can vary your own based on experiment**

-1cup sugar in a 2 liter bottle
-1tsp baking soda
-2tsp protein powder
-1tbsp molasses 
-1/4 or less tsp yeast

Description:

Prof.Nyberg is a scientist who works closely with yeast and yeast-related experiments. So this is based on her experience. For the yeast, you can use either bread or wine yeast, the latter can last longer due to tougher cell walls. For the container, a rectangular 2-l bottle is used over the round ones because of the possible pressure collapse(trust me, I've had it explode quite a few times so I know a sturdy container is critical; it's not dangerous; just stinky). The protein powder can vary in quality, but I always use the cheapest soy powder which comes in a large quantity and is really cheap. You can also buy the expensive protien powder like whey for body builders but those are more expensive. Protein powder basically gives the yeast something extra so they don't utilize the sugar and then starve to death. It also provides them with the nutrient they need to thrive. Optionally you could also add molasses or ammonium sulfate and this she didn't elaborate too much on. But I think it's also for the nutrition. Baking soda basically prevents pH crash(like the 'Stabilizer' which we paid more $$$ for). As for the yeast, that would be your 'Activator'. When you've added everything simply top off or leave a little space with water. This recipe is in my opinion the most stable and the most long-lasting. A few quick shake of the bottle(you did drill a hole on the cap, right?) should get the reaction started faster. If you don't shake the mixture it will take longer to start producing the bubbles. As for drilling the hole in the cap, simply take a screwdriver and make a small hole for a tube connector to go through and stay firm there. Then, just plug the tubing to both ends and you're set.

***I have nothing against the Hagen Diffuser at all. They are a great and convenient systems for people who don't want the hassle of gathering ingredients and/or people with very small tanks. But if you have lots of plants and not-so small tanks(20gal>X>55gal), then the Nyberg Method is the way to go. Unless you don't mind buying more than one Hagen system


----------



## Kelah (Jun 15, 2005)

Interesting recipe you have there Paul, just bought me some new supplies of yeast and baking soda yesterday. I think I'll try it but have to get some protein powder first. Interesting....


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't know about interesting but it definitely has worked so much better than my previous 'just add sugar and yeast' method. So don't just take my word for it. Try it and see how it goes for you. Then make a post again and share your experience. It will help everyone who wishes to tinker with DIY stuff and/or aren't yet ready to invest in the pressurized system.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

how long does it usually last for you, Paul?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Anywhere from 3-4 weeks. Output will be relatively steady throughout but during the 3rd or 4th week you will begin to see the streaming of CO2 becomes weaker and therefore a reminder to start another mixture. I am fairly sure for those who are interested you can type in 'Nyberg' on Google and it should yield her lecture and recipe. It will give you a better idea.


----------



## imported_Left C (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello Paul,
Instead of the sugar and molasses, I guess brown sugar would be OK since it has molasses in it. OK?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sure, Left C! I have tried brown sugar and I'd say it worked pretty well. I also tried honey and found out it gave me a faster start-out time than regular sugar. Hope this helps


----------



## Kelah (Jun 15, 2005)

What are 'molasses'?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It's basically a syrup-like substance that some people use to make sugar cookies. Any other uses, perhaps others can chime in


----------



## Kelah (Jun 15, 2005)

I know pancake syrup. Same or not?


----------



## pophead (May 7, 2006)

no, it's more like a cooking ingredient. you should be able to find it in any grocery store.

I am currently using the hagen system with the ladder but I also have another 2L bottle also attached to the ladder. I am using DIY yeast/sugar in both containers and it's lasting about 1 and a half to 2 weeks pumping out 1 bubble every second or so. 

is adding molassas and the other added ingredients actually worth my time and effort, and money?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

If your tank is smaller than 55gal, then yes! Definitely worth it. When you add those ingredients I said your reaction will lasts 2+weeks longer. So you wouldn't need to replace until after 3-4 weeks. So again, yes yes yes!!! What are you all waiting for, people! And those don't even cost that much. You can get all for under $10.


----------

